# Bobcats @ Cavs | Game #21 | 12/13/2006



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 21*_


*Charlotte Bobcats** (5-15)* *@* *Cleveland Cavaliers* *(12-8)*

_*Wednesday, December 13, 2006*_
*Time:* 4:00pm PT, 7:00pm ET
*TV:* FSOhio HD, *NBALP*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio

*HEAD COACHES*


*Preview*



> The Charlotte Bobcats' first win this season came against the Cleveland Cavaliers, but they may have trouble making it two in a row.
> 
> After three straight routs, the Bobcats look to avoid a season high-tying fourth loss in a row when they meet the Cavaliers at Quicken Loans Arena on Wednesday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Sounds like Hughes might replace Boobie in the starting lineup tonight and that Gooden will test the groin before the game to see if he is a go or not


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

i wish hughes would replace snow. ive just about had enough of that guy...


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We should try the starting lineup: Z, AV, Lebron, Larry, Gibson. 

I have a feeling with the way they've been playing lately these are the players that may end up forcing their way into the starting lineup by the end of the season anyway. Gooden/AV is kind of a tossup, since I'm still on the fence as to which player is better suited starting for us. To his credit, though, Andy has handled his fouls well as a starter, which is one of the main reasons we thought he might not be able to contribute 35-40 minutes a night.

I do like Gibson starting at point, though (even though he hasn't been). We've literally watched this kid mature in front of our eyes, and he already looks like he's the most cold-blooded player on our team. Which is mind-boggling.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Oh, and if I were playing fantasy basketball, I would pick up Raymond Felton for just tonight.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I have a feeling we'll know within the first 5-10 minutes of this game whether we're going to win or not.

We're the ultimate case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde as a team. And if begins with Lebron. He sets the tone at the beginning of the game, and I'm not sure he realizes that the best way to set the tone is to be agressive early, rather than trying to get your teammates into the game by hanging around while they work.

This team ultimately feeds off Lebron's energy. I think he's been trying to do the right thing by trying to get his teammates involved. He's just doing it the wrong way.

If he's agressive, the team will follow his lead.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I hope Lebron remembers Sean May from the last time they played.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, Lebron on the offensive boards early. That is refreshing. That gives me hope for this game.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We should have made a gameplan that tries to incorporate pass-fakes and backcuts to take advantage of all the passing-lane gambling that Charlotte does.

They're not good defensively. They take a lot of steals and blocks, but they're all undisciplined, including Okafor.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron is guarding Brevin Knight.
Larry is guarding Felton.

That's pathetic. Snow can't even guard his own position better than our small forward and shooting guard.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> Lebron is guarding Brevin Knight.
> Larry is guarding Felton.
> 
> That's pathetic. Snow can't even guard his own position better than our small forward and shooting guard.


Well he can guard his own position, but only if it's a certain type of player.

He's great against the Chauncey Billups of the world. But he stands no chance against a Felton or Tony Parker. 

I'm just glad that we're recognizing the mismatch before it burns us. That's the first step, and it's about all I can ask for at this point. I just want to see some degree of coaching competence because it's been lacking on the offensive end lately.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Brandname said:


> Well he can guard his own position, but only if it's a certain type of player.
> 
> He's great against the Chauncey Billups of the world. But he stands no chance against a Felton or Tony Parker.



I think it's fair to say he's only good at guarding one player. Not type of player. Most of the guards in the NBA are not the Chauncy Billups type. Most of them are the Felton, Parker type.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> I think it's fair to say he's only good at guarding one player. Not type of player. Most of the guards in the NBA are not the Chauncy Billups type. Most of them are the Felton, Parker type.


Hahaha, yeah, don't get me wrong, I'm by no means defending Snow. I don't think his benefits come close to making up for his liabilities.

But he's definitely better suited to guarding the shooting guard position. And he usually does a relatively good job because SGs continue to think they can post him up.

That being said, I wouldn't mind seeing him taking a seat a little deeper on the bench.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Damon on the other hand is a little better than Snow against the quick guards, and he can get you 15ppg.

Gibson actually IS one of those quick guards, and he can get you 15-17ppg.

All of this begs the question...

When are we trading Snow?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

How great is it that David Wesley never plays anymore? You guys have to give it to Mike Brown for that one.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Not a bad start... Lebron at least looks interested in the game. 

I'd still like to see a little more aggressiveness from Hughes. We didn't get him so he could shoot mid-range jumpers all day. 

Brown is the guy who needs to get Larry in a position to succeed. He's obviously not running plays that can take advantage of Larry's abilities.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I do however like how Larry is contributing in other ways.

I didn't realize how much he contributes outside of his scoring until he was gone for a while.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, Gibson.

What do you guys think? Should he be starting right now? I really can't see how he hurts us at all when he's on the floor. He can shoot, defend, pass. Everything.

He makes a few mistakes, but not many.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron in the post, we get a score within 3 seconds.

Why don't we do this more?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Brandname said:


> Brown is the guy who needs to get Larry in a position to succeed. He's obviously not running plays that can take advantage of Larry's abilities.



What?! Larry Hughes is a very highly paid professional, he's not some scrub we picked up to fill a spot on the roster. He's supposed to be the type of player who can make his own way.

He's settling for the jumpers because he's scared to hurt his ankle again landing in the lane. Nothing more, nothing less. Just a soft player playing soft.

If he wants to shoot jumpers, Boobie should have all of his minutes, because Boobie, unlike Hughes, can actually shoot.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> What?! Larry Hughes is a very highly paid professional, he's not some scrub we picked up to fill a spot on the roster. He's supposed to be the type of player who can make his own way.
> 
> He's settling for the jumpers because he's scared to hurt his ankle again landing in the lane. Nothing more, nothing less. Just a soft player playing soft.
> 
> If he wants to shoot jumpers, Boobie should have all of his minutes, because Boobie, unlike Hughes, can actually shoot.


You think we're playing Hughes like we should be playing him?

Over the past two games, we have been running a series of set plays that are designed to get Hughes an open mid-range jumper off of screens. 

We should not be running these plays.

EDIT - And in no way am I absolving Larry of blame here. He is playing soft. But Brown needs to get on his *** about it. Brown is way too friendly with these players, and as a result we've been playing terribly undisciplined ball lately.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Brandname said:


> You think we're playing Hughes like we should be playing him?
> 
> Over the past two games, we have been running a series of set plays that are designed to get Hughes an open mid-range jumper off of screens.
> 
> We should not be running these plays.


Every fast break Hughes has been on since coming back he has pulled up for a jumper.

I'm telling you, he's scared to go into the paint right now.

And there's nothing more useless than a slasher who is afraid to slash.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Brandname said:


> But Brown needs to get on his *** about it. Brown is way too friendly with these players, and as a result we've been playing terribly undisciplined ball lately.


This team is so moody as it is, I wonder whether they would respond to that. Remember the end of Silas' reign? This team already gets down on itself really easily. I think it's a team you have to be careful about when and how you crack the whip.

Some of these guys are kinda sensitive.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> This team is so moody as it is, I wonder whether they would respond to that. Remember the end of Silas' reign? This team already gets down on itself really easily. I think it's a team you have to be careful about when and how you crack the whip.
> 
> Some of these guys are kinda sensitive.


Unfortunately, I think Lebron is one of the biggest culprits here. 

Something's gotta change, though. It's almost as hard to coach a team trying to be a friend as it is to raise kids trying to be a friend. Red, Phil, Riley, Pop, they all demand the best, even from their stars. We need our coach to do the same.

And just as I type this, Larry takes a soft jumper that's clearly his fault. Argh, dude needs a serious talking-to. But nobody's going to do it.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Scott Williams - "I think I could still get by Damon Jones out there"

Hahahahaha


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I don't see how the answer to that question could not be Raymond Felton. 

Guy kills us every game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Brandname said:


> And just as I type this, Larry takes a soft jumper that's clearly his fault. Argh, dude needs a serious talking-to. But nobody's going to do it.


Dude needs to be traded.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

son of a ***** Larry

He's really making me eat my words here. I still maintain Brown shares some blame for not chewing him out. That fast break play was unacceptable.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Another pull up jumper by Hughes on the fast break.

Go to the basket young man!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

damn, lost my feed on the fast break. I didn't see what happened.

Well I hope it comes back on soon.

EDIT:
Looks like everyone probably lost it.

We're looking pretty good tonight, and I think a lot of it is because of Lebron. He's been agressive, not settling for jumpers. The difference is palpable.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Who scored on that break?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> Who scored on that break?


I don't think anyone did.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Bad start to the second half. We're starting to look sloppy again.

And we didn't come out with any good plays to start the half. Not good.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Great boxing out fellas.

We all know the monster Felton is on the offensive glass. It costs us an open jumper.

I feel like I'm complaining too much. 
On a positive note, that was a very good defensive possession we just had.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I've been a Larry supporter since he's been here, but damn he's not helping us score very much. Could we put together a package with him for Iverson? There's one guy who gets it. He puts his body on the line driving to the hole every night. Our team could use that kind of heart right now.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Our team is struggling to score, we're giving up a big lead, and we're losing confidence.

Isn't this where Lebron is supposed to put the team on his back and show he can lead us?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

"We had open shots, we just we're hitting them"

**** that ****. That's a pathetic excuse, and I can guarantee Lebron is going to give it again.

Why don't we show a little heart and stop shooting all these damn jumpers. That open jumper excuse is getting really old, and I'm strongly doubting the heart of this team right now.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Looks like someone said something to Larry. Hopefully it lasts more than one possession.

EDIT - I feel like I'm flooding this board. It seems like it's kind of a slow night here, though. I'll continue to post my thoughts unless it's bothering people.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

When we struggle we start shooting jumpshots. So crazy.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> When we struggle we start shooting jumpshots. So crazy.


Right now, AV is the only player on our team with any heart. 

Maybe Gibson, but Brown doesn't seem to want him on the floor right now, so I can't tell.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron really hasn't had a crazy scoring game yet this year.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

At times you can almost tell Larry is affraid to attack the basket. 


Which is what we didnt do in the 3rd quarter, somebody take it too the hole, please!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Brandname said:


> Right now, AV is the only player on our team with any heart.
> 
> Maybe Gibson, but Brown doesn't seem to want him on the floor right now, so I can't tell.


I would hope he's saving Gibson up for the fourth. That would be disapointing to cut Gibson from starting to playing a few minutes in the second. Though it would not be without precedent.

Sigh. Maybe we should get a new coach.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Fire mike brown, its no coicidence that our offensive production from the brightest young superstar in the game has gone down and other players that come here simply forget how to score.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> I would hope he's saving Gibson up for the fourth. That would be disapointing to cut Gibson from starting to playing a few minutes in the second. Though it would not be without precedent.
> 
> Sigh. Maybe we should get a new coach.


Well he appears to be starting the fourth, so there's still hope. 

I would have liked to see him inserted when we were struggling in the 3rd, though. I think he could have staved off some of this run they're making.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Sure enough, there's Dan for the 4th.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

TyGuy said:


> Fire mike brown, its no coicidence that our offensive production from the brightest young superstar in the game has gone down and other players that come here simply forget how to score.


Who do you want to replace him with? Adelman?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron's not doing enough scoring. I don't care if he wants to be a distributor or whatever. He's our best scorer. 

He's been having these kind of 5-12 14pts performances all the time lately. We can't have that. Man up and attack the basket.

EDIT - There we go. I think he heard me.

I also like Mike Brown appearing to want to go to Lebron in the post. Even if he doesn't score, he draws consistent double teams there.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The thing about Brown was that he was an investment. A bright young coach with potential to get better. That's why I'm weary of firing him. He has a good pedigree, and what he's done with the personal he's been given defensively, has been astounding.

I just feel like we've got a young Popovich or Rick Carlisle on our hands, and if we bail out early, it could put us in an endless cycle of mediocre coaches.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Has Lebron applied for a patent on the "step inside the 3 point line" jumper? 

He should.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> The thing about Brown was that he was an investment. A bright young coach with potential to get better. That's why I'm weary of firing him. He has a good pedigree, and what he's done with the personal he's been given defensively, has been astounding.
> 
> I just feel like we've got a young Popovich or Rick Carlisle on our hands, and if we bail out early, it could put us in an endless cycle of mediocre coaches.


I don't think we bail yet, but I do think we need to hold him accountable. His offensive deficiencies have been well-documented, and he's even acknowledged so himself. 

Yet he refuses to hire an offensive coordinator. I don't consider that acceptable. It's costing us games at this point.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> Who do you want to replace him with? Adelman?


yes...PLEASE


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> Who do you want to replace him with? Adelman?


It's really too bad Adelman wouldn't accept a job as an offensive coordinator.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

What do you figure? A week, two weeks more of Lebron playing like this before he gets his second wind?


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

The guy has never been a head coach at any level except the pros, i could give a damn about his pedigree. He is best suited furtehr down the bench as a defensive advisor. If you are happy with a team that wins close to 50 games and an early playoff exit, keep mike brown with this teams makeup. Although it looks like we wont do that because teams know how to shut lbj down because we refuse to play to his strengths. This team is going nowhere and mike brown is the reason why. Get him out of here and bring in someone that knows what he is doing for gods sake.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

TyGuy said:


> yes...PLEASE



We would instantly become the worst defensive team in the league though.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We're in the bonus! It's time to shoot some jumpers!!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

TyGuy said:


> The guy has never been a head coach at any level except the pros, i could give a damn about his pedigree. He is best suited furtehr down the bench as a defensive advisor. If you are happy with a team that wins close to 50 games and an early playoff exit, keep mike brown with this teams makeup. Although it looks like we wont do that because teams know how to shut lbj down because we refuse to play to his strengths. This team is going nowhere and mike brown is the reason why. Get him out of here and bring in someone that knows what he is doing for gods sake.


Mike Brown got into the second round game 7 in his very fist year, on top of 50 wins.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Brandname said:


> It's really too bad Adelman wouldn't accept a job as an offensive coordinator.


Why would we want to do that? Coach browns struggles with things that head coaches should instinctively know that just doesn’t pertain to the offensive end. The guy is in way over his head.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> Mike Brown got into the second round game 7 in his very fist year, on top of 50 wins.


Thats all people have to say when they talk about coach browns ability as a coach. How about lebron james willing his way and the team following suit.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

HOW IS MATT FREAKING CARROLL GETTING INSIDE ON LARRY HUGHES!!!?!

That's not a quickness thing. That's a laziness thing.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

TyGuy said:


> Why would we want to do that? Coach browns struggles with things that head coaches should instinctively know that just doesn’t pertain to the offensive end. The guy is in way over his head.


Exactly because of what futuristxen said. 

Our main problem is that we don't put our guys in a good position to score. We don't know how to play offense very well. Our talent bails us out and gets us a win games. But it's not because of any coaching on the offensive end. 

We just need someone who can install an actual offense. But we're still better off if we're a team with a defensive identity. That's how you win championships.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Really because im not seeing a team that plays good defense for entire games. I see spurts of solid d but we are nowhere near elite under brown.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

TyGuy said:


> Really because im not seeing a team that plays good defense for entire games. I see spurts of solid d but we are nowhere near elite under brown.


No we're not. But with Brown as our coach, it will be our identity. 

If Adelman was our coach, he wouldn't harp on it much. And with players like Lebron and Drew starting, our defense would quickly become a sieve.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

That 3 wasn't completely Lebron's fault. It was because we're completely clueless on offense.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

People mmake this assumption that adelman teams play no defense. Apparently nobody watched the kings when they had keon clark or his blazer teams.

Mike brown has no identity. You wonder why people say we have none...Mike Brown.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think offensively we have a lot of guys who won't really mesh well together.

I think offensively that Zydrunas impedes Lebron and Larry from driving. Eric Snow can't shoot, so that makes it even harder for Lebron and Larry to drive. Neither Lebron or Larry are terrific shooters in their own right.

If you go inside to Z and Gooden you take Lebron and Larry out of the game, because that makes them spot up jump shooters. If you let Lebron and Larry slash, that takes Z out of the game because he can't finish in the paint.

The answer offensively is just to have a better mix of talent.

But most of our best defenders are our worst offenders. And since Brown values defense over offense, those are the guys who play.

What kind of offense do you want to run with Snow, Hughes, and Z out there getting in Lebron's way? None of those guys helps Lebron in the slightest.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron gets the ball on that possession with 9 seconds left on the shot clock. 

There are a lot of issues here. 

First, Eric Snow. He seems to take ~14 seconds to even get the ball upcourt. Then we can finally start our offense.

Second, our offense takes way too long to set up. 

Third could be a lot of things, but I'm gonna watch the game now.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

I think we need a new coach, we will be fine after that....


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

TyGuy said:


> Mike brown has no identity. You wonder why people say we have none...Mike Brown.


Uh...Defense? We're one of the five best defensive teams in the NBA.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Everyone always blames the coach, but 9 times out of 10 it's the players fault. Mike Brown has given them a good enough offensive system, and an extremely good defensive one, the players are just making poor decisions.

The only thing Brown could possibly do better would be to change Larry Hughes into Joe Johnson.

Face it. Most of Danny Ferry's moves have not worked.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> Uh...Defense? We're one of the five best defensive teams in the NBA.


LOL! Ok, thats why we routinely get outscored by the bobcats, the hawks ect. Our team is nowhere near elite defensively.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

We just gave up 98 points to the bobcats, sweet defensive effort by our defensive team. Im glad our idenity is that of a defensive ball club.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

TyGuy said:


> People mmake this assumption that adelman teams play no defense. Apparently nobody watched the kings when they had keon clark or his blazer teams.


When I think of Adelman, I think of a guy who was always the bridesmaid. He never got a single team over the hump. If second place is your goal, then Adelman is your man.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> When I think of Adelman, I think of a guy who was always the bridesmaid. He never got a single team over the hump. If second place is your goal, then Adelman is your man.


You obviously have no clue about coaching and just look at the numbers.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We're going to win. 

But this has been another poor performance by the Cavs. We again didn't play with heart tonight. We barely beat a 5-15 team. 

Lebron doesn't have "off shooting nights".

He just has nights where he cares, and others where he doesnt. When he cares, he drives and shoots a high percentage. When he doesn't, he shoots jumpers and has a low percentage. He's a bad shooter, so it's not a case of his "shot not going down". It's all about aggressiveness. And he's been lacking in a major way lately.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

TyGuy said:


> We just gave up 98 points to the bobcats, sweet defensive effort by our defensive team. Im glad our idenity is that of a defensive ball club.


And know how we won the game? A defensive play.

Did you watch the playoffs last year? Our defense carried us in the playoffs. Defense plus LBJ=Possible Title.

Fact is right now, Lebron is not playing like Lebron.

And through all of that complaining, we share first place atop the Central.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Brandname said:


> We're going to win.
> 
> But this has been another poor performance by the Cavs. We again didn't play with heart tonight. We barely beat a 5-15 team.
> 
> ...


Again. I think he's fatigued. He does this every year, but it's usually around the all-star break. This season, his season started earlier, and so therefore his midseason breakdown started earlier.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> Again. I think he's fatigued. He does this every year, but it's usually around the all-star break. This season, his season started earlier, and so therefore his midseason breakdown started earlier.


I really hope you're right. But it seems like more than fatigue. It seems like he just doesn't care. Does fatigue do that? I don't know... 

I really hope it is fatigue, though. That's the kind of thing that will change.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Its bad coaching, lebron is not being put in favorable positions to score. During crunch time the ball was given to andy to take deep jumpers. Everybody else has been beating the bobcats liek a drum and we eek one out at home.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Not sure what's wrong with LBJ, he just doesn't seem the same in a number of areas. I've tried to avoid overreacting but it's becoming a concern. 

I'm not sure but it just seems like he's distracted? Maybe he has some family issues or something we don't know about. 

I honestly think he's had more bad games this season than he had the last 3 years combined...literally.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Anybody notice how the tide always changes in the second half when other teams make adjustments...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Brandname said:


> I really hope you're right. But it seems like more than fatigue. It seems like he just doesn't care. Does fatigue do that? I don't know...
> 
> I really hope it is fatigue, though. That's the kind of thing that will change.



Hey maybe you are right. Maybe Lebron doesn't care about basketball anymore. Maybe he has his money, and he's just going to sit back and enjoy life and let basketball sit on the backburner.

If that's the case, then the Cavs should trade him while he still has value.

AI is on the market and you could never accuse him of not caring.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Also, great job of getting boobie in the rotation after being taken out of the starting lineup. Anybody with a brain could see this coming from a mile away....6 minutes wtf.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Mike Brown is so predictably clueless its not even funny. Everybody figrued when hughes was back in the starting lineup we would see this... Damn mike brown annoys me.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Hey maybe you are right. Maybe Lebron doesn't care about basketball anymore. Maybe he has his money, and he's just going to sit back and enjoy life and let basketball sit on the backburner.
> 
> If that's the case, then the Cavs should trade him while he still has value.
> 
> AI is on the market and you could never accuse him of not caring.


I dont think its that bad to start talking trade bur it does seem he lacks focus/commitment this year. I cant think of an explanation for it but maybe its fatigue from playing over the summer.............And Mike Brown is ****ing up big time. Where the hell was Boobie, is he retarded. For such a good defensive coach, he's pretty subpar in a lot of other areas especially offense and rotation, to of the biggest things in coaching.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 104, Charlotte 101*


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> Hey maybe you are right. Maybe Lebron doesn't care about basketball anymore. Maybe he has his money, and he's just going to sit back and enjoy life and let basketball sit on the backburner.
> 
> If that's the case, then the Cavs should trade him while he still has value.
> 
> AI is on the market and you could never accuse him of not caring.


I can't tell whether you're being facetious or not.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Outstanding coaching again 

Let's see Felton and Knight kill Snow and Jones so we play Boobie only 11 minutes tonight.

WTF is going on with Lebron as well? These type of numbers he used to put in a half.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> Outstanding coaching again
> 
> Let's see Felton and Knight kill Snow and Jones so we play Boobie only 11 minutes tonight.
> 
> WTF is going on with Lebron as well? These type of numbers he used to put in a half.



Actually he did put those numbers up in a half. The first half.

Is it fatigue?

I dunno. How many points has Lebron scored in the second half of the last two games?

And he asked out of the game at one point in tonight's game because he was tired. When has that ever happened?

It's so obviously fatigue. But somebody is going to write that article pretty soon calling Lebron out.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Actually he did put those numbers up in a half. The first half.
> 
> Is it fatigue?
> 
> ...


Then get his minutes down. Play Larry at SF if you have to or god forbid Sasha (whatever happened to him anyway).

We can blame this on the playoffs and worlds but one guy put Lebron into 40+ minutes over last year and that was Mike Brown.

I can't wait to see a 3 pg lineup again: Brilliant!


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

Sorry guys, can you have any picture or video about the 18000 Andy because I am really curious about it.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bobcats are beating the Magic. Maybe we should lighten up?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> Bobcats are beating the Magic. Maybe we should lighten up?


Maybe we do need to lighten up a bit in general.

But the problems most of us are having aren't necessarily with the results of the games. It's with the way we've been playing. 

It's the fact that our play lately seems indicative of deeper problems. And that worries us because we appear to have regressed. I think that's what is most disconcerting to fans here, not necessarily whether we're winning or losing.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Did you guys see who the Bobcats wins have been against this year?

Spurs, Nets, Us, Pistons, and one other team.

But it goes to show, young team, gets up for games against big teams, who may take the night off.

They are still beating Orlando.

Maybe some of this is adjusting to having the target on your back? Though I've always thought we've had it tough because of Lebron, every team brings their best game to the Cavs. They can't sneak up on anyone.

Well...except for the Pistons last year, who were arrogant punks.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Brandname said:


> Maybe we do need to lighten up a bit in general.
> 
> But the problems most of us are having aren't necessarily with the results of the games. It's with the way we've been playing.
> 
> It's the fact that our play lately seems indicative of deeper problems. And that worries us because we appear to have regressed. I think that's what is most disconcerting to fans here, not necessarily whether we're winning or losing.


Of course we have regressed. Do you think we were going to start the season with the same intensity we ended it with? You don't want to start out fast like the Jazz and Magic. You want to build to a climax like the Heat did last year. Track the heat over the course of last year. Started off terrible. Got mediocre. Got good but couldn't beat the good teams. Skated by the first round. Then they hit their stride and rode it to a title.

The season is about about peaking at the right time. All of these teams are so good, that at the upper tier, it can often come down to hitting your stride at the right time vs. the wrong time.

Things seemed really dire last season too, but then we righted ourselves.

Every season is it's own adventure. I think we have the elements of being much improved. The much slagged off offense IS an improvement on last years, and when the team actually runs it, we get a lot more layups and quality shots than last year. There is definitely more movement, and Lebron is definitely getting the ball in more varied positions. But there are times when we revert to last season's offense. It's just about getting a comfort zone with the new offense and sticking with it for the full 48. And I think that will come.

But defensively...it's like night and day to when Mike Brown first got here. Remember when teams used to light us up from 3, because we never got a hand up? Now almost every shot is contested. For a team with no one(besides maybe Anderson) who might make the All NBA defensive first team, we are reaaaallly good defensively. I believe we are top five in FG percentage against and top five in points against, which is impressive because we don't really play a slow down game like Houston does.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The problem is not that we aren't playing with the same intensity (outside of Lebron) is that our execution has been terrible and we've wasted a quarter of the year already still figuring out what most of us knew in the beginning of the year (Wesley sucks, Snow still has extreme limitations, the rookies need gametime). Remember that even our wins against poor teams have been shaky (Boston, Charlotte, Washington).

Players are not being put in the position to succeed: let's say Mike Brown finally gets a few light bulbs on (will like coincide more with Hughes getting to full speed rather then any adjustments) and we finish strong. Even playing 50% better our schedule will actually get 50% stronger as well.

Last year was supposed to be out getting to the playoffs and getting experienced. This season is about the Finals. We're no where near a Finals quality team and we're not Miami with a Shaq who knows he can coast. Looking back losing a lot of these winnable wins might cost us a first seed and that's very important for a team which plays night and day btw the road and home. Again 50% improvement could very well be negated by a schedule that gets that much tougher

Also, Lebron is STILL averaging 40+ mpg. He might not have the gas to turn it on unless he does coast for most of the rest of the year


----------

